# Reoccurring urinary infection - please help!



## Ethel (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi, my puppy had UTI and we treated it twice with antibiotics. She is house trained, but in the last few days she had few incidents inside - to me it is a sign that UTI is back. When she pees she squats very low, so she gets infection easily.

I'm so disappointed, I don't want to give her antibiotics again. 
Is there other way to get rid of it?
Thanks


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Shellie my golden retriever had 3 infections in her first year, they were so nasty/bad we had to culture each one of them to find out how to treat. I switched her to a grain free diet, added Cranberry capsules, probiotics and ACV to her diet, and it was months before she had her next one. About 14 months ago I switched all my dogs to Prey Model Raw and she hasn't had another infection (knocking on wood). I really think the cranberry/probiotics & ACV helped. I feel the reason she got the last infection she had was because she's a stinker and got picky as to where she would pee.....she literally would hold it for 48-72 hours until I went back to work and she could pee in the potty area at daycare....yeah she's psycho.


----------



## Javadoo (May 23, 2011)

Your puppy may also have a recessed vulva, which could be causing the recurring UTIs. Both of my girls had RV. My older one was spayed at 6 months old, before we knew what RV was. She will stay on cran caps forever to keep UTIs at bay (she had chronic UTIs, since being on cran caps she has not had one)
We waited to spay Moka until she went through her first heat, which can correct RV (70-75% of the time). The heat did correct Moka's RV, so no more UTIs for her.
Both of my girls are on cranberry capsules every day, human grade. 
1 pill in the morning and no more UTI worries.

You can treat her now with cran caps, just double up the dose...2 pills in the morning or evening. It may help keep the UTI from developing full blown. If it is already a full blown infection, it's best to give her the antibiotics, then start her on cran caps. DO NOT give cran caps while on antibiotics-the cran caps will counteract the antibiotics. 

I use human grade cran caps from Rite Aid (Rite Aid brand) 425 mg capsules.


----------



## Ethel (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks, so we will try cranberry capsules, hope it will do the job. Hate go give her more antibiotics. 
Tried to give her ACV in the water, but she refused to drink, have to figure something.


----------



## Ethel (Aug 14, 2011)

I bought mixed cranberry capsules. I checked, all of it's ingredients can be used for dogs. They have:

Cranberry (700mg)
Bearberry (200mg)
Grapefruit seed (100mg)
Ortosiphon (100mg)
Goldenrod (100mg)

Hope no more antibiotics.


----------



## Javadoo (May 23, 2011)

Ethel said:


> I bought mixed cranberry capsules. I checked, all of it's ingredients can be used for dogs. They have:
> 
> Cranberry (700mg)
> Bearberry (200mg)
> ...


I use just 100% cranberry capsules, but these are worth a try.
Double up the dose for a couple of days.


----------



## oddjob (Aug 24, 2011)

d-mannose powder will clear up a uti faster than you can say "whoa betty"
Amazon.com: Now Foods D-Mannose Powder, 3-Ounce: Health & Personal Care


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Ethel said:


> Thanks, so we will try cranberry capsules, hope it will do the job. Hate go give her more antibiotics.
> Tried to give her ACV in the water, but she refused to drink, have to figure something.


I mix their ACV with something tasty....for my raw fed dogs it's ground hamburger or pork for kibble fed dogs some yummy canned food.


----------

